# 3 Month Rental In Portugal



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone recommend somewhere where we can find an apartment for rent for 3 months from August - end October 2016

We have tried Owners Direct but these tend to be very costly as they are really for tourists.

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't say which area or how many bedrooms you need but if you want to know more about the areas of Figueiro dos Vinhos-Pedrogao Grande-Castanhera da Pera area, you'll find good info & videos if you click the link right below this post and then click the icon marked 'About Central Portugal' & the fly offs that appear from there.


----------



## rustyraider (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks.

A one bed property is all we need.

In terms of location we are flexible.

We just want to enjoy Portugal for 3 months


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This is a non commercial site so I can't discuss business here but check the site & feel free to email us if you think our place might be suitable for you.


----------

